# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Adding Abilify 2.5mg for depression and anxiety

## metamorphosis

I am adding a low dose of Abilify, as an adjunct to the lexapro. I am usually against AP's or AAP's for anxiety disorders but Abilify is unique, and shows promise at low doses (1-5mg)for depression and possibly anxiety.
So, it is only day 2 and I am taking it during the day. Some have side effects of akathisia and somnolence. I haven't had either yet but its early on. It is also one of the atypical's with lowest sie effects. It's dose a can be varied depending on the mental disorder with depression and anxiety being on the low end. It's mechanism of action should really make it a third generation anti-psychotic.

It is a DA2 partial agonist. So , basically it is a dopamine mediator and stabilizer



They use it's scientific name in the graph, aripiprazole. It's easy to see how Abilify levels it out. While other anti psychotics fluctuate.
It is also a 5HT1a agonist and a 5HT2a antagonist.
This is from a very informative CNS paper, the link below:





> Aripiprazole, an effective SGA for the treatment of schizophrenia, has a unique pharmacologic profile in that it functions through partial agonism at D2/3 receptors.1 Aripiprazole does not induce extrapyramidal symptoms, an increase in prolactin, weight gain, type II diabetes, or sedation. Instead of blocking D2/3receptors as is the case with other antipsychotics, aripiprazole acts as a partial agonist at dopamine receptors. In vitro assay shows aripiprazole to be less potent as a receptor agonist than dopamine (range 30% to 80. In behavioral tests, aripiprazole blocks apomorphine-induced climbing behavior (mediated by dopamine receptors) at low dose without inducing catalepsy, unlike typical antipsychotics which do produce catalepsy. This suggests that aripiprazoleâs primary mechanism of action of partial agonism at D2/3 receptors has successfully differentiated antipsychotic efficacy and the adverse effects associated with typical antipsychotics.







> Aripiprazole is a partial agonist of 5-HT1A receptors at therapeutic concentrations as well. Clozapine and the SGAs ziprasidone and quetiapine also exhibit 5-HT1A partial agonism at clinically effective doses. This distinguishes aripiprazole and these other atypical antipsychotics from first-generation antipsychotics, and suggests they may have particular utility in ameliorating the affective components of psychosis, such as anxiety and negative symptoms of schizophrenia. It appears that the distinctive therapeutic profiles of SGAs are related to partial agonism at dopamine and serotonin receptors.




http://www.primarypsychiatry.com/aspx/articledetail.aspx?articleid=1149

5HT1a agonists have been used to treat depression and anxiety.

This from Wiki:




> Some of the atypical antipsychotics like aripiprazole[21] are also partial agonists at the 5-HT1A receptor and are sometimes used in low doses as augmentations to standard antidepressants like the selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs).[








> 5-HT1A receptor activation has been shown to increase dopamine release in the medial prefrontal cortex, striatum, andhippocampus, and may be useful for improving the symptoms of schizophrenia and Parkinson's disease.[33][34] As mentioned above, some of the atypical antipsychotics are 5-HT1A receptor partial agonists, and this property has been shown to enhance their clinical efficacy.[33][35][36] Enhancement of dopamine release in these areas may also play a major role in the antidepressant and anxiolytic effects seen upon postsynaptic activation of the 5-HT1A receptor.[37][38]




 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-HT1A_receptor

Here is a very short and succient article by a pdoc:
They use it's scientific name in the graph, aripiprazole. It's easy to see how Abilify levels it out. While other anti psychotics fluctuate.
It is also a 5HT1a agonist and a 5HT2a antagonist.
This is from a very informative CNS paper, the link below:
http://thoughtbroadcast.com/2011/09/13/how-abilify-works-and-why-it-matters/

[QUOTE] So, Abilify is a potent antagonist at the dopamine D2 and D3, serotonin 5-HT1A and 5-HT2A receptors, a moderate one at dopamine D4, serotonin 5-HT2C and 5-HT7, alpha1-adrenergic and histamine H1 receptors, and even does a little serotonin reuptake inhibition.
Like Seroquel, Geodon, and Clozaril (clozapine), Abilify is a partial agonist at serotonin 5-HT1A receptors, but what makes it special (for now) is also being a partial agonist at the dopamine D2 receptors. Blocking 5-HT2A, and having a positive effect on 5-HT1A and D2 are responsible for fewer movement disorder and prolactin problems, and all those agitating/antsy/activating side effects.[/QUOTE
]http://www.crazymeds.us/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Meds/Abilify

Here is Crazy Meds. 2 part paper with plenty of links and their down to earth writing style If you want to see studies and/or do research. This is it!
http://www.crazymeds.us/pmwiki/pmwik...veRundownPart1
http://www.crazymeds.us/pmwiki/pmwik...veRundownPart2
 So,I will try to keep this updated as time goes on or I find more useful information to share. 
*Also, please respond and leave comments or add to this!
I would also like to hear from Abilify users past and present!
*
Here is a long research paper by CANMAT abot medication stratigies for anxixiety and co-morbid disorders, publishes in 2012.
https://www.aacp.com/pdf%2F0212%2F0212ACP_Schaffer.pdf

----------


## UltraShy

I do love Abilify ads on TV: "Two out a three patients on an antidepressant still experience depressive symptoms" (...so ask your doc about adding Abiify to your wonder drug that's failed to do wonders, 'cause two wonder drugs will surely do better than one wonder drug alone, or at least it will do wonders for our bottom line here at Big Pharma, Inc.).

I love how the ads effectively say SSRIs fail or are less than fully effective for most patients.  It's big pharma bashing big pharma.

----------


## metamorphosis

^
 :: 
 Of course these companies want to make money. WTF else would they be doing this for. It's like any other industry. There are bureaucratic issues but people can't lose hope. New medications are coming out. It may take time but they are.

----------


## Equinox

Good luck, a bit more info on how Abilify may work:





> Mechanisms of Action
> 
> Aripiprazole is what is known as a partial agonist (stimulator) of dopamine D1, D2, and D3 receptors, in contrast to all other typical and atypical antipsychotics, which are full antagonists (blockers) of dopamine receptors. The partial agonism means that when aripiprazole binds to the receptor, it activates the receptor only about 20%, but never any more, no matter how high the dose or blood levels of the drug are.
> 
> Since aripiprazole âsitsâ on the receptor, any degree of excess dopamine that may occur in mania or schizophrenia cannot reach these dopamine receptors, so aripiprazole effectively produces an 80% functional blockade. The 20% stimulation (agonism) of dopamine D2 receptors is sufficient to make aripiprazole the only typical or atypical antipsychotic that significantly lowers prolactin levels. Aripiprazole is also a partial agonist at serotonin 5HT1A receptors, like the drug buspirone (Buspar), which is known for its antidepressant and antianxiety effects. Aripiprazole is a full blocker of 5HT2A receptors, which might also contribute to its antidepressant effects, and (like the antidepressant Trazodone) its ability to increases the deeper phases of sleep known as slow wave sleep.



Aripiprazole (Abilify), the Atypical Atypical Antipsychotic

----------


## Ironman

I was prescribed it, but I don't remember it having any effect on me for some reason.

----------


## metamorphosis

> I was prescribed it, but I don't remember it having any effect on me for some reason.



If you can remember,
How long were you on it?
What dose?

----------


## JaneDoe

I love Abilify. It has saved my life in more ways than one. Not only did it end my feelings of suicide, it has greatly helped with my anxiety. It is also the only thing, including therapy, that has ever helped with my social anxiety. It began working within one week of taking it. I was put on it last Spring, around May or so. For the first time since I was a kid, I was able to go to my family's Thanksgiving and Christmas functions. I usually spend the holidays alone out of fear. I also spent a great deal of time at the lake during the summer, which was something I have been unable to do since moving near the lake 5 years ago. I was too afraid to go before. I've done a lot of new things since being put on the Abilify, things I couldn't have done before. No matter what anyone says about it, I'll always be grateful to it and to whomever created it.

I take 5mg's, btw. I started out with either .5 or 1 mg.

----------


## metamorphosis

> I love Abilify. It has saved my life in more ways than one. Not only did it end my feelings of suicide, it has greatly helped with my anxiety. It is also the only thing, including therapy, that has ever helped with my social anxiety. It began working within one week of taking it. I was put on it last Spring, around May or so. For the first time since I was a kid, I was able to go to my family's Thanksgiving and Christmas functions. I usually spend the holidays alone out of fear. I also spent a great deal of time at the lake during the summer, which was something I have been unable to do since moving near the lake 5 years ago. I was too afraid to go before. I've done a lot of new things since being put on the Abilify, things I couldn't have done before. No matter what anyone says about it, I'll always be grateful to it and to whomever created it
> 
> I take 5mg's, btw. I started out with either .5 or 1 mg.



I am happy it has worked so well for you. ::):  Are you taking it as a mono-thearpy or do you take other meds with it? Also have you experienced any weight gain and/or carb cravings? Any other side-effects?                                                                                                                                                                                            

I am inpatient and am starting at 2.5mg. I might not increase it at all. We'll see, hopefully it will work well with the 10mg lexapro. I think it will.

----------


## JaneDoe

> I am happy it has worked so well for you. Are you taking it as a mono-thearpy or do you take other meds with it? Also have you experienced any weight gain and/or carb cravings? Any other side-effects?                                                                                                                                                                                            
> 
> I am inpatient and am starting at 2.5mg. I might not increase it at all. We'll see, hopefully it will work well with the 10mg lexapro. I think it will.



Thanks  ::):  I hope it works well for you also  ::):  I take it with 20mg's of Celexa. And yes, unfortunately, it has affected my weight as well as my blood sugar levels. Luckily, my blood sugar levels used to be low and all it did was make them normal. But that can be a problem for those who have normal blood sugar levels and begin taking Abilify. It can even cause diabetes in severe cases. I can't say it makes me crave carbs though, because I always crave carbs lol. It does make losing weight very difficult though. I have a lot of weight to lose and lost 65lbs, but since it has acclimated to my system, I have stopped losing weight, despite trying and eating healthier.

besides affecting weight and blood sugar levels, the only other side effect I've noticed is teeth grinding. I usually do it while asleep, but notice it sometimes while I am awake as well.

----------


## metamorphosis

Yeah, I've heard people say, even at 5mg that their appetite increased. As far as diabetes and is concerned.Taking it at a low dose, people go as high as 15-30mg tops. So the effects should be reduced at such a low level. Anti-psychotics and even atypicals are known to cause weight gain, contribute to diabetes, and possible T.D. but that is at a regular dose for Bi-polar 1 mania or mixed states or schizoid. conditions. As far as blood sugar is concerned. I am at a normal level, at least I was 1 1/2 yrs ago,lol. My appetite has increased but I attribute that to the Lyrica, pregabalin . That med. will eat you out of house and home!

----------


## JaneDoe

> Yeah, I've heard people say, even at 5mg that their appetite increased. As far as diabetes and is concerned.Taking it at a low dose, people go as high as 15-30mg tops. So the effects should be reduced at such a low level. Anti-psychotics and even atypicals are known to cause weight gain, contribute to diabetes, and possible T.D. but that is at a regular dose for Bi-polar 1 mania or mixed states or schizoid. conditions. As far as blood sugar is concerned. I am at a normal level, at least I was 1 1/2 yrs ago,lol. My appetite has increased but I attribute that to the Lyrica, pregabalin . That med. will eat you out of house and home!



My appetite never increased, but I stopped losing weight and started gaining even though my diet stayed the same.

----------


## metamorphosis

Here is a study Abilify + Zoloft with positive results. It seems like a tolerable SSRI with Abilify's partial DA2 agonism and it's 5HT actions can possibly be a very good combo. Note in the study the experimental group was only on 2.5mg Abilify.





> *Adjunctive low-dose aripiprazole with standard-dose sertraline in treating fresh major depressive disorder: a randomized, double-blind, controlled study*.
> 
> Lin CH, Lin SH, Jang FL.
> Source
> 
> Department of Psychiatry, Chi-Mei Medical Center, Tainan City, Taiwan.
> 
> Abstract
> 
> ...

----------


## metamorphosis

Another study that shows Abilify's therapeutic effects for depression and anxiety!





> J Clin Psychiatry. 2008 Dec;69(12):1928-36. Epub 2008 Dec 2.
> *Adjunctive aripiprazole in major depressive disorder: analysis of efficacy and safety in patients with anxious and atypical features*.
> Trivedi MH, Thase ME, Fava M, Nelson CJ, Yang H, Qi Y, Tran QV, Pikalov A, Carlson BX, Marcus RN, Berman RM.
> Source
> UT Southwestern Medical Center at Dallas, 5323 Harry Hines Blvd., Dallas, TX 75390-9119, USA. Madhukar.Trivedi@UTSouthwestern.edu
> Abstract
> OBJECTIVE:
> To evaluate the efficacy of adjunctive aripiprazole to standard antidepressant therapy (ADT) for patients with DSM-IV major depressive disorder with anxious/atypical features at baseline.
> 
> ...

----------


## Equinox

> Yeah, I've heard people say, even at 5mg that their appetite increased. As far as diabetes and is concerned.Taking it at a low dose, people go as high as 15-30mg tops. So the effects should be reduced at such a low level. Anti-psychotics and even atypicals are known to cause weight gain, contribute to diabetes, and possible T.D. but that is at a regular dose for Bi-polar 1 mania or mixed states or schizoid. conditions. As far as blood sugar is concerned. I am at a normal level, at least I was 1 1/2 yrs ago,lol. My appetite has increased but I attribute that to the Lyrica, pregabalin . That med. will eat you out of house and home!



There are D2 receptors in the pancreas which usually mediate inhibition of insulin secretion, atypical antipsychotics can mess with these and that's thought to be atleast one reason why blood sugar levels go up and so on.

Dopamine D2-like Receptors Are Expressed in Pancreatic Beta Cells and Mediate Inhibition of Insulin Secretion

GLUT5 expression may also play a role (atleast in Zyprexas case):

Zyprexa's Weight Gain: Does What You Eat Matter More Than How Much?

In this case Zyprexa  is thought to make your body use fat, not carbs, as fuel, however this was less the case with abilify and others:





> In the fed state, Zyprexa and Clozaril do a massive conversion to fat utilization, Risperdal a medium, and sulpiride minimal conversion. Geodon has a lesser effect than Zyprexa, and appears to normalize; *Abilify and Haldol seem close to normal.*



http://thelastpsychiatrist.com/2010/...a_and_fat.html

----------


## metamorphosis

Good point, but I have a couple of studies that show Abilify is least not nearly as potentially harmful.When compared to other AP/APPs 
I'll just throw this one out. It is a long paper but it contains a lot of graphs, tables and important info. about this issue.

*A Case Series: Evaluation of the Metabolic Safety of Aripiprazole*
*A Case Series: Evaluation of the Metabolic Safety of Aripiprazole*




> During treatment with aripiprazole, there was a decrease in all glucose and insulin values in the OGTT (figure 1). Improvements were already present at week 6. At 3 months, changes from baseline were significant for all glucose values as well as glycated hemoglobin (HbA1c) (table 2). For insulin, the change was only significant on fasting insulin values as well as on HOMA-IR, a measure of insulin resistance.







> The study included 7 patients with confirmed treatment-emergent diabetes on their previous antipsychotic treatment (2 identified with fasting glucose measurements and 5 meeting criteria for diabetes at 120 minutes in the OGTT) (1 patient on first-generation antipsychotics, 1 on clozapine, 1 on olanzapine, 2 on quetiapine, and 2 on risperidone). At baseline, there were also 6 patients with repeated glucose abnormalities prior to the switch (2 patients with IFG, 1 on amisulpride, and 1 on clozapine; 3 with IGT [2 on amisulpride and 1 on risperidone]; 1 with IFG/IGT on a first-generation antipsychotic). The switch to aripiprazole was done shortly after the confirmation of the glucose abnormalities.
> 
> All newly detected cases of diabetes were reversed at 3 months follow-up. Six patients had a completely normal OGTT and 1 patient still had IGT. All fasting abnormalities at baseline were absent at 3 months follow-up (table 3). Prediabetic abnormalities dropped from 19.4% at baseline to 3.2% at endpoint (P < 0.001). All patients with confirmed prediabetic abnormalities (IFG and/or IGT) at baseline had normal glucose values in the OGTT at endpoint.







> Prolactin levels dropped significantly during aripiprazole treatment from 54.9 ng/ml (SD 60.3, min 3âmax 249) to 11.2 ng/ml (SD 9.9, min 0.6âmax 50.9) (F = 15.38 P < .001). Changes were most pronounced in patients with high baseline prolactin levels (treatment with either amisulpride or risperidone, F = 30.4, P < 0.001).







> The beneficial changes in metabolic parameters were most pronounced in the group with glucose abnormalities, while glucose and lipid parameters were practically stable in the patients group without metabolic abnormalities at baseline. The changes in metabolic parameters were similar in patients on monotherapy of aripiprazole in comparison to patients in whom aripiprazole was added to the existing antipsychotic treatment. This observation suggests that the amelioration of metabolic parameters after the introduction of aripiprazole may not only be explained by the interruption of the previous antipsychotic treatment.
> 
> In 7 patients with recently detected diabetes that emerged during the course of treatment with antipsychotics, diabetes was reversible after a switch to aripiprazole. In another 6 patients with confirmed prediabetic abnormalities, these abnormalities were also reversed after a switch to aripiprazole. Remarkably, this improvement occurred rather quickly, within 3 months.43



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2526132/

There's plenty of more information in this paper, that points toward Abilify's side-effects as actually the opposite of other AP's by lowering glucose levels in hyperglycemic, prediabetic, and diabetic patients. Also, it was shown to lower prolactin levels. All of this shows how Abilify is different than the first and second generation AP's. It is in fact, a third generation AP, though it could also be although some psycopharmacologists and pdocs. believe it should be in another class altogether

----------


## Equinox

Makes sense, if it's a partial agonist of D2 then it might be stimulating these receptors in the pancreas rather than blocking them which could be beneficial. Lacking significant blockade of H1/5-HT2c etc should help too vs eg: seroquel and zyprexa which mediate some of their increased appetite potential through those mechanisms.

----------


## metamorphosis

> Makes sense, if it's a partial agonist of D2 then it might be stimulating these receptors in the pancreas rather than blocking them which could be beneficial. Lacking significant blockade of H1/5-HT2c etc should help too vs eg: seroquel and zyprexa which mediate some of their increased appetite potential through those mechanisms.



Yeah, it's unique properties seem to have a lot more positives then negatives. I will see. I am on day 4 at 2.5mg. I will probably stay at this dose for awhile. If I get positive results with a lower dose, the better. I see my pdoc tomorrow and I can almost guarantee he will want me to stay at 2.5mg for at least a month or more. It may not be necessary to adjust at all. So far side effects are pretty much nil. Except for increased energy levels and no akathisia! 





> Aripiprazole's mechanism of action is different from those of the other FDA-approved atypical antipsychotics (e.g., clozapine,olanzapine, quetiapine, ziprasidone, and risperidone). Rather than antagonizing the D2 receptor, aripiprazole acts as a D2partial agonist.[44][45] Aripiprazole is also a partial agonist at the 5-HT1A receptor, and like the other atypical antipsychotics displays an antagonist profile at the 5-HT2A receptor.[46][47] It also antagonizes the 5-HT7 receptor and acts as a partial agonist at the 5-HT2Creceptor, both with high affinity. The latter action may underlie the minimal weight gain seen in the course of therapy.[48]Aripiprazole has moderate affinity for histamine, α-adrenergic, and D4 receptors as well as the serotonin transporter, while it has no appreciable affinity for cholinergic muscarinic receptors.[43]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aripiprazole

----------


## metamorphosis

This is one of the studies that I was looking for. It shows how the different AP's stack up against each other. Abilify's stats on the side-effects rating graph/chart are very good! 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...MdsApEekEeo63Q

----------


## metamorphosis

Day 7 (I think)
 I took my normal 2.5mg dose in the morning, and I can't believe what happened. 
 Nothing absolutely nothing, except I have not had any negative reactions to the med. at all including, no akathisia. If anything it gives me a small jumpstart. Hopefully it will potentiate my AD. I also learned that like Buspar, as a partial 5HT1a partial agonist. It is much more robust. Also, prolactin levels are lowered by the fact that as D2 pa., the % of active DA will not raise above 20-30%. Large amounts of active DA raises prolactin. Most of the other AP's raise prolactin because of DA2 antagonism= higher prolactin.

Link to high prolactin levels, causes and effects.Note the mention of DA agonists in helping with this issue:
http://www.uptodate.com/contents/hig...ond-the-basics

I have used atypicals before and because they are antagonists to some or all of these M1-5, H1 and a1. Which will knock you out or make you very tired.

Chart with comparisons of what receptor sites are affected by some atypicals and side effect profiles plus other good stuff!
http://www.psychresidentonline.com/a...psychotics.htm

 Finally,I am going to play a DOCTOROFTHEMIND video about Abilify. In it he not only believes can be considered a 3rd generation anti-psychotic, but also perhaps should be removed from that category all together. He gives a very unbiased approach to the med. Saying at one point , this isn't some cure all. Anyway it is good info. If you have seen his videos: He looks crazy. He does that to get the viewers attention by day he combs his hair and works for a state hospital as a licensed psychiatrist. So, he knows his stuff. Especially pdocs who work in state run hospitals! He also got into trouble with these vids.from the psychiatric community! He rocks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=2X8TrIp57iE


 Chart with comparisons and breakdowns ogf and α1- antagonism

----------


## Equinox

^Nice links.

I found another chart comparing AP side effects:

Antipsychotic relative adverse effects.jpg

For reference;

Extrapyramidal symptoms: Movement related symptoms including akathisia (inner restlessness), dystonia (muscle tension/contractions), Dyskinesias (rapid blinking), Pseudoparkinsonism: (cogwheel rigidity, resting tremor).
Anticholinergic side effects: Dry mouth, constipation, urinary hesitancy.
Hypotension: Dizziness, low blood pressure, sinus congestion.
Prolactin Elevation: Raised amount of the hormone Prolactin (also know as Hyperprolactinaemia), side effects associated with this state can include sexual dysfunction, weight gain and secretion of breast milk.

----------


## metamorphosis

DOCTOROFMIND- Abilify (aripiprazole)

----------


## Nightingale

> I love Abilify. It has saved my life in more ways than one. Not only did it end my feelings of suicide, it has greatly helped with my anxiety. It is also the only thing, including therapy, that has ever helped with my social anxiety. It began working within one week of taking it. I was put on it last Spring, around May or so. For the first time since I was a kid, I was able to go to my family's Thanksgiving and Christmas functions. I usually spend the holidays alone out of fear. I also spent a great deal of time at the lake during the summer, which was something I have been unable to do since moving near the lake 5 years ago. I was too afraid to go before. I've done a lot of new things since being put on the Abilify, things I couldn't have done before. No matter what anyone says about it, I'll always be grateful to it and to whomever created it.
> 
> I take 5mg's, btw. I started out with either .5 or 1 mg.



Same here. But my therapist took me off of it because she said it was more for people with schizophrenic - type indicators. I wasn't sure what that meant, exactly, but she said I didn't fall under that category, it was too strong a psychiatric drug for me...and something else I forget now. 

I just remember I took a low dose and a week after starting it, I felt a huge improvement in my depression and anxiety. I mean, I felt almost normal - or how I used to feel before everything happened. 

It didn't cause me to gain weight. In fact, whereas I could never get myself mentally "ready" to diet again, I was able to get back on a diet and lose about 10 lbs while taking it. It really did just put my broken pieces together for awhile, but I only was able to take it for maybe two months before she took me off of it.

----------


## jay89

I realize this is a really old post but Im wondering how metamorphosis got along on abilify and if he had any success with it

----------


## marazion

Is this thread finished? My doctor wants me to add low dose Abilify to my antifepressant and Ativan  in two weeks.  I am concerned having read so much about problems withn Abilify.  Any 
comments?

----------


## jay89

Hi marazion, I guess this is an old thread not any replies which is too bad because my doc wants me to start 1mg for two weeks and then move upto 2 mg. I am like you and am concerned about problems with abilify as well and was hoping for a review on here. Did you end up starting it?

----------


## Equinox

I haven't tried it personally, but I know that it's a popular add-on (in low doses 1-2mg) to antidepressants. It seems to have some good efficacy in helping depression, especially anhedonia in this setting. Side effects should be low at these doses, perhaps a bit of restlessness (akathisia), anxiety and insomnia which may wear off as the body adjusts. Weight gain, sexual side effects and sedation are uncommon at low doses. It's successor Rexulti is supposedly a bit more sedating and can supposedly be used in the same manner as an add-on to treat depression for those who get or don't tolerate the anxiety from Abilify.

----------


## jay89

Thanks Equinox,

       Just wondering if you know anyone thats been on it longterm with no negative sides. Im worried about developing DAWS or some sort of movement disorder that can develop with longterm anti-psychotics use. My shrink wants to add 1mg  daily [BEEP] an add on antidepressant.

----------


## Equinox

> Thanks Equinox,
> 
>        Just wondering if you know anyone thats been on it longterm with no negative sides. Im worried about developing DAWS or some sort of movement disorder that can develop with longterm anti-psychotics use. My shrink wants to add 1mg  daily [BEEP] an add on antidepressant.



I don't personally know anyone who's been on it, but on mental health forums a lot of people seem to take it. I don't think that it would cause DAWS seeing as it's a dopamine partial agonist rather than a full agonist.

----------


## jay89

Thanks Equinox that makes sense I just might try it and see.

----------


## Member11

> *FDA warning about Abilify*
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) is warning that compulsive or uncontrollable urges to gamble, binge eat, shop, and have sex have been reported with the use of the antipsychotic drug aripiprazole (Abilify, Abilify Maintena, Aristada, and generics). These uncontrollable urges were reported to have stopped when the medicine was discontinued or the dose was reduced. These impulse-control problems are rare, but they may result in harm to the patient and others if not recognized.
> 
> Although pathological gambling is listed as a reported side effect in the current aripiprazole drug labels, this description does not entirely reflect the nature of the impulse-control risk that we identified. In addition, we have become aware of other compulsive behaviors associated with aripiprazole, such as compulsive eating, shopping, and sexual actions. These compulsive behaviors can affect anyone who is taking the medicine. As a result, we are adding new warnings about all of these compulsive behaviors to the drug labels and the patient Medication Guides for all aripiprazole products.
> 
> Patients and caregivers should be alert for uncontrollable and excessive urges and behaviors while taking aripiprazole. It is important to talk with a health care professional as soon as possible if you or a family member experiences any of these uncontrollable urges, in order to prevent or limit possible harm. Patients should not suddenly stop taking their aripiprazole medicine without first talking to their health care professional.



http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/DrugSafety/ucm498662.htm

----------

